# Advantages of taking SAT II?



## powerto7 (Aug 19, 2010)

I was wondering whether taking SAT II examinations helps in any way into getting admitted into a Pakistani medical college...
I know the government colleges do not accept it in the place of entry test but I have heard that for some private colleges you can skip the entry test if you have given your SAT II examinations.....
If this is true it will be very helpful if the names of those medical colleges can be provided in addition to any other information regarding SAT II....
Thanks


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Well i know that you can skip the entry test for NUST(Amc) and apply On SAT base either on SAT national seat(requires very high score as seats are like 3) or on SAt international seats.(You can get in with a moderate score and seats are like 20+).


----------



## spartan MD (Sep 18, 2010)

Well yes, it helped me get into a government medical college after i came back from abroad, on foreign seat. Had to do EILTS too, and here i am now giving my first prof.  and for some colleges like NUST you can apply on self financed or foreign seats with your SAT II, which is more expensive ofcourse, but the score has to be good because there is a lot of competition. Hope this helps.


----------



## livin_ib (Mar 27, 2009)

Can someone explain to me what a "self-financed" seat is? 

Does it mean that the government does not subsidize you and you pay as much as you would pay for a private medical college?


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

livin_ib said:


> Can someone explain to me what a "self-financed" seat is?
> 
> Does it mean that the government does not subsidize you and you pay as much as you would pay for a private medical college?


Yup,thats right..
You have to pay like 10000$ per Annum.


----------

